# Transmission Valve Body Replacement



## calisto6 (Feb 4, 2012)

Looking to replace my 2005 New Beetle transmission valve body and was wondering the sequesnce of events after I install the replacement? I'm going to assume that I would have to go into the TCU/M with a Vagcom and reset transmission? Has anyone done this before, would love to hear the in's / out's of the process- thanks in advance! 

V/r 
Joe


----------



## snuggles! (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey I'm just letting you know that I replaced that last year on my 05 beetle, and I just received a letter from VW saying there is a recall on that now so I would get it checked out and take it there if you can!


----------



## calisto6 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Yes, in fact, talked with VW America last week and they said the same thing, going to get it to the local dealer ASAP for evaluation. Question, was your car shifting really hard in the lower gears (0 to 45 mph)? 

V/r
Joe


----------



## snuggles! (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes. Mine is an automatic but it shows what gear it's in so I was able to keep an eye on it. It always shifted really hard around second gear.. once you got up to fourth, fifth, and sixth there was no problem. Right before we replaced it, it was not even wanting to go into second gear. So i really hope everything works out for you!


----------



## mkbomb (Oct 1, 2008)

My Beetle seems to rev/labor hard to get to second most of the time. Can I assume that since I've been told i'm eligible for a replacement of the valve body that I should definitely go for it then?
Thanks in advance folks!


----------

